# First tube amp suggestions (Regal model 300 vs. Epiphone Valve Jr.)



## mabman (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm a fairly new guitar player. To date I've been using a headphone amp with my Strat knock-off. 

I'm now looking for a proper amp. I've been doing a lot of reading and listening to sound samples, and I've come to the conclusion that I think I prefer the sound of a tube-based amp generally.

Looking around locally, I've come across 2 affordable options (by "affordable" I mean CDN$300 or less, mostly because being a beginner I think investing more right now would be a waste):

- a couple of places sell new Epiphone Valve Jr. combo amps
- searching local classifieds has come up with someone selling an old Regal model 300

I've read a lot about the Valve Jr., and it has some advantages, namely:
- it's new, so I don't have to worry about "someone else's problems"
- from what I've read the design is fairly easily modifiable (I've got some basic electronics skills)

However, I'm finding very little about the Regal model 300. From what the seller posted and what I've been able to find it was apparently made by "Kiel" at some point, and is a 3-tube design. Other than that, I haven't been able to find too much more info or sound samples. It is, however, selling for somewhat cheaper than a new Valve Jr.

So, I'm looking for educated opinions about what my best option might be here - eg, is the Regal a "better" amp (sound- and build-quality-wise) than the Valve Jr.? I'm interested in mostly playing blues and early rock, if that affects anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

Look for Blackheart amps too...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Peavey Windsor combo is good as well, under $300 used me thinks..
Was one for sale here a bit ago..may still be, take a look.

I have the Blackheart as well and its a great little head. Was around $200 new.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

strangely enough, i own both a regal model 300, and a valve jr combo.

the regal is old, and originally came without an isolation transformer or a 3 prong cord- youll probably want those if it hasne been done yet for safety.
also, its not very loud- great for bedroom playing, but you cant jam with a drummer with it.
it sounds cool, but not in a screaming, creamy tube way, more a lo-fi, trashy garage sound. 
mine is great for what i use it for, but i dont use it much.
build and quality wise, its handwired, point to point, but made with cheap components that will be old and perhaps in need of replacing.
all that aside, its a cool little amp.

the valve jr is much louder- and has a much more typical kind of guitar sound.
the components will not be 30 yrs old- and its easy to modify. with about $10 in caps and resistors i turned mine into a great sounding amp- 
of the two amps, if your looking for something to use as your only amp- id get the valve jr. for all intents and purposes its a better sounding amp. probably will be much more reliable than the ancient regal.

that said, if the regal is cheap, itd be worth grabbing. dont see them around much. thats why theres so little info on the web-

heres mine-


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Peavey Windsor combo is good as well, under $300 used me thinks..
> Was one for sale here a bit ago..may still be, take a look.
> 
> I have the Blackheart as well and its a great little head. Was around $200 new.


My Windsor Studio is off the market. :smile: I really like it now that I changed some tubes, added a good (Weber NeoBell) speaker and removed the awful sounding attenuator. Kind of ruins the low price point to have to do that though!

My blackheart is a great little amp, and a combo or mini stack can be had for around 300 bucks. Highly recommended for sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Used Fender Pro Jr.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I had an Epi Valve Jr, and it was a fun little amp. I had it modded like so many guys do, but in the end I sold it after a few months. I simply like having more clean headroom (with a little more volume) than I was able to get out of that head. It did have some nice moderate breakup though...

Personally, I would agree with Jeff Flowerday - find a used Fender Pro Jr or Blues Jr that falls in your price range.


----------



## mabman (Oct 20, 2009)

fraser said:


> strangely enough, i own both a regal model 300, and a valve jr combo.
> 
> the regal is old, and originally came without an isolation transformer or a 3 prong cord- youll probably want those if it hasne been done yet for safety.
> also, its not very loud- great for bedroom playing, but you cant jam with a drummer with it.
> ...


Right, thanks. I think I'll go for the Valve Jr. vs. the risk of electrocution 

Thanks to all suggestions - I'm a little impatient, and I don't see the others mentioned locally right now, but I'll keep them in mind.

Thanks again!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Used Fender Pro Jr.


I agree...this is a great little amp IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

this was a very, very useful thread for me.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26338

(I ended up with a used Traynor YCV50Blue)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been looking at "amps" too. Of them, the Valve Jr to me is interesting. It is SIMPLE. On/Off and Volume. It is also got a crazy fan base of MODDERS  which means it has a lot of potential to "be" more than it is to start with. You can also get them on sales from lots of places (so I have heard) for under 100 bucks (so look around).

For me, my first "tube" amp will be what I build in my living room 

But yea, I saw the Valve Jr the other day and was impressed. Simple, clean looking, not a billion knobs and dials and lights and cryptic wording .... just on and off and up  how cool is that (OK OK I am half deaf, tone people may have a validly different perspective )


_/edit, gosh I am half asleep here. When I say "tube" amp, I mean something more than a few watts of '60s play on the beach. I am aiming for something with more beef and balls than those. And besides, I don't really count those ones from my deep dark past, I barely remember them... kinda like my second and third and fourth girlfriends... I know I had em, just cant remember em._


----------

